# El Cellar de Can Roca



## cacioepepe (Apr 3, 2011)

I just picked this book up at the store and holy hell what a book!  In depth narratives, great technique, beautiful pictures, and in a great dive into the restaurants' inner workings.  Does anyone else have this book and if so, what have you found that blows your head back?

Someones gotta have it.


----------

